# Orlando Magic face dilemma: Go all-out or rest up?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Orlando Magic face a dilemma over the next week.
> 
> Should the Magic go all-out in their final five games of the regular season even though its playoff seeding is all but certain and attempt to build momentum for the postseason? Or should the injury-ravaged team attempt to give its players as much rest as possible?
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/os-orlando-magic-playoffs-rest-0405-20110404,0,7039584.story


----------

